# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات  هواوي اونرhuawei honor

## mohamed73

*huawei honor*   *مواصفات جهاز هواوي اونر huawei honor Specification* الالوان
أبيض
أسود
بنفسجي   الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 4 جيجا بايت
دعم ذاكرة خارجية حتي 32 جيجابايت
الذاكرة العشوائية ram 512 ميجابايت    الكاميرا
كاميرا خلفية 8 ميجابايت
كاميرا أمامية
فلاش LED
تصوير فيديو بجودة 720p    مواصفات أخرى
نظام أندرويد v2.3.5
معالج بسرعة 1.4 GHz
دعم GPS مع A-GPS
دعم راديو FM
دعم جافا
بلوثوت 2.1
واي فاي Wi-Fi
3G / HSDPA / EDGE / GPRS
2G / GSM
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
حساس للتدوير
شاشة بحجم 4 إنش
شاشة باللمس
لمس متعدد
وزنه 140 جرام     *صور huawei honor*             *سعر اونر , اسعار huawei honor prices*
السعر لم يعلن عنه بعد 
ولكن يتوقع أن يكون مابين 590 - 665 دولار
وباليورو مابين 370 - 4110 يورو

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hassan riach

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## lamhamdi

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------

